# NEJE software issue



## gtriever (Apr 12, 2019)

I have an issue with a NEJE model DK-BL 1500mW laser engraver (purchased in Dec 2018):

The ONLY software version I can get to run is the ancient version 2.0. Versions from 3.2 through the new 4.3 will load, recognize and connect to the device and then - nothing. I'm unable to drag and drop an image into the software from any other version. For what it's worth, my desktop Operating System is Windows 7 (64-bit).

Do any of the NEJE users here have any ideas? (And yes, I've checked the NEJE Facebook page and I've changed the USB cable more times than I care to admit...     )


----------



## gtriever (Apr 12, 2019)

Update -  The security features built into Win 7 Pro were blocking part of the driver functions in the NEJE software. Changing permissions now lets me run any version up to 4.2, but not 4.3.  I may dig a little deeper to see what I can do with that.


----------



## mmayo (Apr 12, 2019)

gtriever said:


> Update -  The security features built into Win 7 Pro were blocking part of the driver functions in the NEJE software. Changing permissions now lets me run any version up to 4.2, but not 4.3.  I may dig a little deeper to see what I can do with that.



Where can I get at and change permissions on my computer.  I can only run the software full screen which eliminates drag and drop.  Older software on previous 1 mW Neje machines would work when I tried different modes.


----------



## gtriever (Apr 12, 2019)

I found it by running the driver.exe file again, selecting 'Uninstall', then doing a right-click on the driver.exe file and selecting 'Properties'. Near the bottom of that window there's a button to Unblock the file. Click it, then click 'Apply', close the window and then run the driver.exe file to install it.


----------



## mmayo (Apr 14, 2019)

gtriever said:


> I found it by running the driver.exe file again, selecting 'Uninstall', then doing a right-click on the driver.exe file and selecting 'Properties'. Near the bottom of that window there's a button to Unblock the file. Click it, then click 'Apply', close the window and then run the driver.exe file to install it.



Thanks, I’ll give that a try.  I am very close to skipping laser engraving as this is my third laser.  My original old Harbor freight lathe chisels still work and I know they are cheap.


----------



## chartle (Apr 14, 2019)

gtriever said:


> I have an issue with a NEJE model DK-BL 1500mW laser engraver (purchased in Dec 2018):
> 
> The ONLY software version I can get to run is the ancient version 2.0. Versions from 3.2 through the new 4.3 will load, recognize and connect to the device and then - nothing. I'm unable to drag and drop an image into the software from any other version. For what it's worth, my desktop Operating System is Windows 7 (64-bit).
> 
> Do any of the NEJE users here have any ideas? (And yes, I've checked the NEJE Facebook page and I've changed the USB cable more times than I care to admit...     )



I've had a burner for a year now and pretty sure the latest software doesn't work on all machines. I'm topped off at I think 3.6. 

This appears to be the best place to go for advise. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/273038230197960/


----------

